# white crusty spots



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a 5 month old 10 gallon nano reef tank.I'm having a slight problem with white,hard crusty spots forming in all areas of my tank.I have a cpl button polyp colonies,a mushroom coral,a peppermint shrimp,a col blue legged hermits,a clown fish,10 lbs of live rock live sand,low to moderate flow,and some led lighting,all my parameters are good and I do a 20%water change weekly and replace the filter cartridge weekly as well,I keep up on all the maintenance without fail.it is just a small problem at the moment but I tried scraping them off with a algae brush but they are just to hard to scrape off,any insite would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Dead Coralline Algae, if its white, if its pinkish, then its Coralline Algae growing, and thats a good thing.
When you say water parameters are good. What are they, and what are you testing for?


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

I can't remember the exact numbere,but I do recall my ammonia was 0,my nitrates were very close to zero,calcium was 420,phosphates were close to zero,I'll be doing more get tests within the next col f days.I conduct a 20% water change weekly and replace e filter weekly.I'll get a complete work up soon.so far everything is thriving,someone on another site suggested they could be feather dusters or some type of sponge?they aren't a big problem yet but I just hope it doesn't get any worse,it's been about 4 days since I've checked the parameters so I'll do it soon.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Hard crusty spots forming, is the way you stated it. They are not feather dusters, if the spots are just forming. Its more than likely pinkish white, and its the start of Coralline Alage, but without a pic, I'm guessing.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cor...X&ved=0ahUKEwj8heiV1p_KAhUMRiYKHbFIDWoQsAQILQ


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah sorry my kindle doesn't take any pics that are any good,they are kinda pinkish,so I'm going to go with your praline algae,is this a bad thing?


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Well due to my vision I had my wife help me with identifying these spots.they are tiny white dots which are shaped in a semicircle shape,after looking at some videos you sent me.these do not look illegitimate algae unless it is in the very beginning stages.I wish I could send pics but not able too.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

That description makes them Pileolaria. Those are harmless filter feeders.


----------



## bcb577 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for all your help,you are very knowledgeable,I'm glad it's nothing serious and might even be beneficial,they have stopped spreading and aren't taking away from the beauty of the tank so I'll leave them where they are,again,thank you for your help!!


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 18, 2008)

Almost anything that grows or moves around is beneficial. At least, beneficial to something or another.


----------

